

Linus unveils new "Tuz" logo - mauricio

http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2009/03/new-logo.html
======
allenbrunson
i don't think you were trying to be malicious or anything, but this type of
posting is discouraged. from the submission guidelines: "If you're submitting
a link, put it in the url field." that way, we'd all be able to go there
directly, without having to cut-and-paste the url.

